# Looking for first router



## GoodRice (Feb 11, 2015)

I am brand new to this site and have never owned or used a router. I am pretty much a do-it-yourselfer, and am not a professional workworker or carpenter. I would probably be using a router mainly for repair projects around the house, as opposed to everyday use.

I'm intrigued by everything it can potentially do, and I'd like to start with a unit with at least 2.25 or 2.5 HP. I don't know whether to start with a fixed-base router, a plunge router, or a combination kit. Suggestions for makes and models to consider and/or avoid would also be appreciated. Thank you very much.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

GoodRice said:


> I am brand new to this site and have never owned or used a router. I am pretty much a do-it-yourselfer, and am not a professional workworker or carpenter. I would probably be using a router mainly for repair projects around the house, as opposed to everyday use.
> 
> I'm intrigued by everything it can potentially do, and I'd like to start with a unit with at least 2.25 or 2.5 HP. I don't know whether to start with a fixed-base router, a plunge router, or a combination kit. Suggestions for makes and models to consider and/or avoid would also be appreciated. Thank you very much.


Bosch 1617EVSPK....

and some reading to go with it...

http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/56801-learn-how-use-router.html
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/56729-bosch-router-kit-question.html
http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/56721-shopping-new-router.html
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/56377-time-upgrade.html
http://www.routerforums.com/general...ter-needed-narrowed-down-these-two-maybe.html


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Really hard to beat the Bosch 1617 EVXPK, which meets your power target, and also is a kit with both bases, one of which can also be used in a table. Table can be home made and simple. Greater safety with a table mounted router. See it regularly at $199 for the kit. Customer service is excellent according to the group, although I've never had a single problem with a Bosch tool. You can also buy a base just for a table which comes without handles and with a key so you can adjust height from above the table.

There are two bushing adapters if you want to use the very standard Porter Cable size bushings, or you can just use the Bosch bayonet mounting (twist and click) bushings. This is usually used to cut to a pattern.

Bill Hylton has several books on routing that are extremely helpful in learning to get the most out of this versatile tool. You can google his name and find used ones, or look him up on Amazon.

Regarding bits, you are almost certain to need roundover bits of several sizes. The most common are 1/4 inch, 1/2, 3/4 to round over the edge of a piece of wood. Buy bits with half inch shafts, they are much stronger.

Safety is important with these things. Never lift a router off the workpiece while it is still spinning, particularly with the fixed base. It can jerk out of your hand easily and it can also ruin your work. Remove no more than 1/8th inch or so per pass.

I generally buy Bosch bits at Lowes or Freud bits at Home Depot and only as I need them. There are lots of excellent brands of bits, especially bit sets that should be ordered--I like Sommerfield sets personally, but there are many other excellent brands. You will find cheap per bit sets, but they are mostly 1/4 shafts and you'll get bits you are unlikely to ever use. 

Hope you enjoy your time with woodworking and repairs. Home projects are how a lot of us got started with woodworking. And, welcome to the group. BTW, Stick's list of pdfs is well worth downloading and study.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A plunge router will do everything a fixed base will do and more. However, if you are just adding a profile to the edge of a board then a fixed is a little nicer to use because of simplicity and a lower center of gravity. A combo kit is the most cost effective way to have the best of both but if every dollar counts go for a plunge. There are some jobs that can't be done safely , and in my opinion, shouldn't be tried with a fixed base router.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> A plunge router will do everything a fixed base will do and more. However, if you are just adding a profile to the edge of a board then a fixed is a little nicer to use because of simplicity and a lower center of gravity. A combo kit is the most cost effective way to have the best of both but if every dollar counts go for a plunge. There are some jobs that can't be done safely , and in my opinion, shouldn't be tried with a fixed base router.



+1

BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome aboard.

Recently, I put together a reference document for the Bosch 1617 EVSPK 2.25HP router combo.
Everything you need to know about the 1617 is in this .pdf document

The thread is located here.
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/56617-bosch-1617-evspk-2-25-hp-router-combo-kit.html


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum John.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum John. A forum member recently decided on the Bosch combo and bought it at Lowes for $189. Check it out if you are interested: 

Shop Bosch 2.25-HP Variable Speed Corded Router at Lowes.com

I recently purchased the DeWalt 618 myself. Have not been able to use it yet though.

Bosch is acclaimed by members here to have much better customer service and they provide parts for a much longer period of time.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Another vote for the DeWalt dw618pkb combo. I have used mine though, and found it to be a pure delight.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Mike.
The more I see your panel raised doors the more I like them. In a near future I will copy your style. I especially like the green color you use with them, sadly here in my country it isn't easy to find. Do you use some material to compensate the wood´s changes due to weather conditions?


----------

